# Writing a Will



## Larry Hughes (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone had to deal with the situation of writing a will in the event that something should happen to both parents?

The financial parts are quite simple, but how does one handle theological issues or do you - in the event that you would have limited qualified family members who could be god-parents to your children but upon whom you struggle with doctrinaly. Would you just take the lesser of two evils or potentially go outside of the family to a trusted friend/family?

It's an issue we are wrestling with.

Ldh


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

We designated a guardian for our children outside of our family for spiritual reasons.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Writing a last will and testament regarding a designated _guardian_ is a prudent idea in the event of incapacity/death, because failure to do so leaves it at the discretion of the courts, though they are typically inclined to give custody to the next of kin, provided they are willing to be caregivers of the minors in question. If you feel a trusted friend is the best guardian of your children, and you confide and seek their consent, and may designate them as such in your will. It might be more untenable that they would be granted custody if you fail to do so in your will. 

Note, that you can designate a line of succession too. That is you have a first preference for a guardian, and if they are living and consent to take custody, then they would do so in the contingency of your passing. If not, then the next in line of succession you may designate may do so.

Family law varies by state. 

http://law.enotes.com/everyday-law-encyclopedia/guardianship-2


----------

